# New Indian Lake Report



## Bohanan66

Gorgeous morning on the water today. Water temp now 65 degrees. Lots of marks on the sonar in deep water south of Dream Bridge. Some kind of insect hatch going on because of the husks floating everywhere. Weeds not as bad. Small white bass are a nuisance and not much else biting yet. Better fishing ahead.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Had an amazing night out last night, bait was schooled in the thousands, saugeyes were deep but pushed up bait on rocks and were chewing for 4 hours straight. Using swim baits and slowly working them on bottom. Then at night smithwick also worked real slow. Big from the night was 22”, but i lost a big that my partner and i both saw clear as day probably around 24. I got a 21, every other fish was 16-18”. We caught atleast 30 fish last night and the absolute craziest thing was we didn’t catch a single short! Gotta be a record for me especially at Indian.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Then this was this morning... was super slow. Had to really finesse them super slow reel with a swim or twister with very subtle pops were getting inhaled. Got 4 all 16-18. I had lost probably 4 others that would have got my 6 but all went back anyway


----------



## Bohanan66

Dillon:
When do you sleep?
Bohanan


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Bohanan66 said:


> Dillon:
> When do you sleep?
> Bohanan


The bite was too good last night hahah. Last cast was 2am. Was back at it at 6:45am. I actually moved up here not too long ago so it’s a drive up the corner and the lakes right there. I been waiting for fall for what feels like forever!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

If you were around that area this morning you probably saw me on bank!


----------



## Bohanan66

If you saw a kayaker paddling about, that was me.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

I did see you for a brief second! Any luck out there?


----------



## BrandonMiller526

@Dillon.R.Nott You’re very lucky to live so close to the lake. I’ve made the hour drive 25-30 times this year and will probably do another 30 in the next few months. Kinda surprised I’ve never run into you. End of next week should be fire. In my two trips 10 keeps and 1 short. It’s gonna be a special fall for Indian.


----------



## Bohanan66

Dillon:
Only a couple of nice channels. I don’t have your talent.
Bohannan


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Good job dillon!


----------



## Mateo

nice work! sure is fun when they r hitting like that!


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Back half of next week is looking great! I’ll be out tonight, casting jerkbaits and maybe some chubs if I can get off work in time to catch some.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Definitely too warm this morning! Going to hammer it every evening I can after cool down. Only 4-5 shorts. This years stocking I think.


----------



## Bohanan66

Half dozen 20+ inch cats hit on Vib-E jigging south of Dream Bridge in 10 feet water. Also a foot long perch. Yesterday morning.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Forgot to mention in earlier post, for those of you targeting perch don’t overlook a third of a night crawler. Every trip so far for me they’ve outperformed minnows. I think a big part of that is that the 6 inch white bass hammer minnows so fast and perch like to take a little more time with their eats.


----------



## Deer hunter 1

Is anyone trolling flicker shad yet or is the weeds to bad still. I was thinking about taking the boat out one last time for the season.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Deer hunter 1 said:


> Is anyone trolling flicker shad yet or is the weeds to bad still. I was thinking about taking the boat out one last time for the season.


The area around pew island seems to be the area with the least weeds, at least from shore. I have seen guys trolling cranks in that area. Ya’ll think the rain will fire them up for the evening? Either way I’ll be out with an hj-14 and some smithwicks.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus

BrandonMiller526 said:


> The area around pew island seems to be the area with the least weeds, at least from shore. I have seen guys trolling cranks in that area. Ya’ll think the rain will fire them up for the evening? Either way I’ll be out with an hj-14 and some smithwicks.


I hope the rain does something in this area


----------



## grnhead89

Had 2 friends troll Thursday and picked up 6 keepers - me and a buddy trolled yesterday morning and picked up 6 keepers also - lot of small white bass and several smaller saugeye also


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Got 4 legal and a short, all returned. 2 nice perch.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Anyone get a water temp?


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus

65 is what I saw tonight...i didn't fish.


BrandonMiller526 said:


> Anyone get a water temp?


----------



## Craw-dad

Aint been to indian sense i was a kid. I think im gonna make the trip tomorrow night see if we can find anything active thinking hit the south end and beat it down. I hate blind trips. 

GL


----------



## BrandonMiller526




----------



## Bohanan66

Brandon:
You’re gonna need a bigger freezer


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Bohanan66 said:


> Brandon:
> You’re gonna need a bigger freezer


Freezer is for walleye, saugeye are for fridge


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Chubs and smithwicks have been best baits for me.


----------



## 9Left

Camped at the state park over the weekend… Everything we caught was under the bridges on minnows....All the guys using vibees seem to do best very early first thing in the morning… We stuck around and pick off nine saugs And a mess of decent crappies…Having serious troubles uploading pics right now… I'll post them when I can


----------



## BrandonMiller526

I’ve gotten in a rut of 3 spots, gonna go searching for something new tonight. If you see me coming then hide


----------



## Vincent Mast

Wow,nice catch!


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Weird night, planned on working vibes but some white bass pushed Shad along the shoreline so figured I’d take a swing at getting a few with my landing net. To my surprise I pulled my net up with probably 50-60. So for 2 hours I tried to fish 2 rods with Shad but couldn’t keep up. 3 keepers 3 shorts,50 white bass, and my best perch not caught on Lake Erie(wasn’t longest but had some major weight). Really think it would of been an amazing saugeye night but couldn’t keep the WB off.All went back to live another day.


----------



## Perch N' Crappie

Fished Sunday morning. Ended up with 6 eyes, 3 keepers, a bunch of white bass, and my first ever flathead. Like Brandon, used my net to scoop up some shad and it was crazy trying to manage 2 rods.


----------



## youngunner

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Weird night, planned on working vibes but some white bass pushed Shad along the shoreline so figured I’d take a swing at getting a few with my landing net. To my surprise I pulled my net up with probably 50-60. So for 2 hours I tried to fish 2 rods with Shad but couldn’t keep up. 3 keepers 3 shorts,50 white bass, and my best perch not caught on Lake Erie(wasn’t longest but had some major weight). Really think it would of been an amazing saugeye night but couldn’t keep the WB off.All went back to live another day.


Were you fishing shad free line or on bottom? I had a similar situation happen at buckeye with fish busting shad all around me but could not get them to bite live shad on bottom, free lined or on a bobber


----------



## BrandonMiller526

youngunner said:


> Were you fishing shad free line or on bottom? I had a similar situation happen at buckeye with fish busting shad all around me but could not get them to bite live shad on bottom, free lined or on a bobber


Both, think all three of the saugeye were on tight line. Hard to keep those delicate things on a hook.


----------



## Buster24

So, has anybody been fishing IL for crappie or bluegill....the bite usually picks up in the fall....getting the itch to head there....any info will be appreciated !!!!!


----------



## Bohanan66

Went at dawn yesterday in between the storms. Fished three hours in murky 60 degree water. Not much action at Dream Bridge though plenty of boats were trying. In deeper water, a thirteen pound flattie hit a vib-e. Thank God not much line was out. Did see many schools on sonar


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Slowwwww for me tonight. 1 short, water clarity was poor, maybe 6ish inches.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Slowwwww for me tonight. 1 short, water clarity was poor, maybe 6ish inches.


Well you got 1 more than us fishing for 4 hours last night


----------



## BrandonMiller526

8 keeper sized and a couple shorts in 2 1/2 hours this evening.gave 4 away put 4 back. If I can do that I’m sure someone out there is catching 30-40 got mine on vibes. Also saw some very fishy fish passing. Two guys fishing had a buddy come pick up there fish, kept fishing. They didn’t go above their limit but I could tell that was definitely the intention. Would you report something like that? Tried to break the law but weren’t good enough.


----------



## EYE HUNTER

BrandonMiller526 said:


> 8 keeper sized and a couple shorts in 2 1/2 hours this evening.gave 4 away put 4 back. If I can do that I’m sure someone out there is catching 30-40 got mine on vibes. Also saw some very fishy fish passing. Two guys fishing had a buddy come pick up there fish, kept fishing. They didn’t go above their limit but I could tell that was definitely the intention. Would you report something like that? Tried to break the law but weren’t good enough.


Greedy fisherman tick me off, but unfortunately there is nothing to report. They didnt break the law


----------



## jray

BrandonMiller526 said:


> 8 keeper sized and a couple shorts in 2 1/2 hours this evening.gave 4 away put 4 back. If I can do that I’m sure someone out there is catching 30-40 got mine on vibes. Also saw some very fishy fish passing. Two guys fishing had a buddy come pick up there fish, kept fishing. They didn’t go above their limit but I could tell that was definitely the intention. Would you report something like that? Tried to break the law but weren’t good enough.


Usually a group that occupies a certain picnic table at a popular spot at Indian. They will show up in shifts to hold the spot and I have seen some just stop and pick up fish. I’m sure the authorities have been made aware of it but it’s very difficult to prove without a LEO actually watching the whole night and counting fish. Sucks but not sure calling in when it’s happening will help much but maybe odnr needs to be made aware again. I witnessed something similar at alum happening with crappie but they were stashing fish in the car rather than being picked up and they did get caught.


----------



## Bohanan66

Ran into pockets of aggressive white bass this morning south of Dream Bridge. Caught them trolling flicker shads and jigging Vibe-Es. At times, the fish hit on the first drop. Most over a foot long. Egg sacs and milt sacs all over the sink when they were being cleaned.


----------



## John Garwood

EYE HUNTER said:


> Greedy fisherman tick me off, but unfortunately there is nothing to report. They didnt break the law


get the license plate and call it in to the ODNR TIP line as "suspected" A visit from Wildlife might stop the guy from assisting them in the future


----------



## Troy Dave

Bohanan66 said:


> Ran into pockets of aggressive white bass this morning south of Dream Bridge.


Where are all these white bass suddenly coming from? Was up with my grandson on Sunday for saugeye. Only caught one 7" eye but when we tried Orchard Island bridge, must have caught 30 small white bass. Caught them in the same place a couple weeks ago. For the 25 some years I have been hitting Indian in early spring and late fall I don't think I have caught more than 10 or 15 white bass in total.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Troy Dave said:


> Where are all these white bass suddenly coming from? Was up with my grandson on Sunday for saugeye. Only caught one 7" eye but when we tried Orchard Island bridge, must have caught 30 small white bass. Caught them in the same place a couple weeks ago. For the 25 some years I have been hitting Indian in early spring and late fall I don't think I have caught more than 10 or 15 white bass in total.


Indian has always been a good wb lake as long as I’ve fished it. Have been make the spring run trip there for a long time but not as long as you’ve been fishing there. Not sure where they are in the summer tho. Rarely catch them trolling for saugeye at that time of year.


----------



## dcool

Troy Dave said:


> Where are all these white bass suddenly coming from? Was up with my grandson on Sunday for saugeye. Only caught one 7" eye but when we tried Orchard Island bridge, must have caught 30 small white bass. Caught them in the same place a couple weeks ago. For the 25 some years I have been hitting Indian in early spring and late fall I don't think I have caught more than 10 or 15 white bass in total.


Been fishing Indian for most of my life, and I don't think I have ever seen the amount of white bass that are being caught in the fall of the year.


----------



## Troy Dave

Went up this morning, fished hard for 6 1/2 hours. We ended up with 7 nice eyes kept, 4 tossed back and lost 5. Only three white bass today only these came from the river east of moundwood bridge. The saugeyes were packed full of 5 inch shad. Counted 5 in one fishes gut. Must have been a reaction bite only today.


----------



## Freedomfisher

Almost had a banner night at indian last night. Showed up at dark and got an 18 incher. A 16 incher. A largemouth and a channel cat then nothing for the next two hours. At least im statting to get them though. All fish caught on a Berkley swimbait


----------



## Snyd

Nice job on the eyes Dillon!


----------



## Bohanan66

Went out yesterday morning for a couple of hours before the wind blew my kayak back to the ramp. No one at Dream Bridge and no boats visible on the open water. About half a dozen trailers at Moundwood so maybe they were in the channels. Water temp was 52 degrees with maybe a foot of visibility. Fish seemed spread out and not particularly hungry. Only managed one eye (16inches) on a chartreuse willow tail spinner blade tipped with a crawler.


----------



## Troy Dave

Had a feeling today would be productive so I took a vacation day. Fished until noon and the saugeye bite was fantastic. Caught around 13 in the 17" range and 7 shorts. Caught a few vertical jigging but got most throwing a vibe and slowly hopping it back. Also lost 7. About half of those picked up the bait swimming at me so it felt like I had snagged something that I was moving. Did not get any head shake until I had made 2 or 3 pulls so never really set the hook and they would come off soon after. A guy near me caught a real nice one, put it on a scale and it was 6lb. Water temp was around 38.


----------

